# Effexor and permanent sexual side effects



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

I apologize for posting so many threads. Now that I'm going off Effexor, I'm worried about post-SSRI/SNRI sexual dysfunction; I'm worried about general anesthesia, which pertains to loss of sensation during sex. If anyone knows how prevalent this, or have any experience with withdrawal, please let me know. 
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try taking Yohimbine. It should restore some sexual functioning.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've tried Yohimbine in the past. Its not recommended for those with anxiety issues. It did increase circulation if you know what I mean, but I've never had issues with that. 
Thank-you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

User5 said:


> I've tried Yohimbine in the past. Its not recommended for those with anxiety issues. It did increase circulation if you know what I mean, but I've never had issues with that.
> Thank-you.


Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was thinking maybe you should get your Testosterone levels checked, its not something that is in a normal blood panel. Could be the cause of your low sexual functioning.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I was thinking maybe you should get your Testosterone levels checked, its not something that is in a normal blood panel. Could be the cause of your low sexual functioning.


That's a great idea. What would they give me if it was low? HGH and similar drugs seem dangerous.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

User5 said:


> That's a great idea. What would they give me if it was low? HGH and similar drugs seem dangerous.


They will give you testosterone. But that will make your balls shrivel up, and make you infertile. So then they will need give you more drugs to combat that. And then you will need a drug to prevent estrogen because if you don't control estrogen you will get b*tch tits. And after all that crap, you STILL might have no libido on testosterone because its not an exact science.

You have been warned.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> They will give you testosterone. But that will make your balls shrivel up, and make you infertile. So then they will need give you more drugs to combat that. And then you will need a drug to prevent estrogen because if you don't control estrogen you will get b*tch tits. And after all that crap, you STILL might have no libido on testosterone because its not an exact science.
> 
> You have been warned.


I just looked a few things up on test boosters. I agree. F that.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldn't worry overly about post-SSRI/SNRI sexual dysfunction, I was on paxil for a few years when I was younger, but it didn't have any lasting effects after I stopped it.

If it worry's you then I guess ask your doc for something like wellbutrin, mirtazapine or a stimulant (all of which can purportedly increase libido). But as other's have said, avoid Testosterone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

User5 said:


> I just looked a few things up on test boosters. I agree. F that.


may still want to get your T levels checked anyways regardless if you want the treatment or not.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i escaped effexor with no permanent damage


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Coming off an ssri I had high libido not lowered. If it is a problem when you come off the effexor you can try things that boost and will restore dopamine like L-Tyrosine. Also magnesium and ZINC are important minerals...especially zinc. If the libido problem gets too bad then try something like starting a low dose wellbutrin or even better ask your doc for some mirapex or requip. Mirapex is a dopamine agonist and has been shown to help many people with persistant ssri sexual dysfunction. Only low doses are to be used though for mirapex and requip..the lower the dose the better the effect..very strange but true. Fish oils and Ginkgo Biloba both helps increase blood flow and both helped ALOT with libido as well. So try for some mirapex or requip..if not then low dose wellbutrin. And supplement b vitamins, magnesium and Zinc.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Coming off an ssri I had high libido not lowered. If it is a problem when you come off the effexor you can try things that boost and will restore dopamine like L-Tyrosine. Also magnesium and ZINC are important minerals...especially zinc. If the libido problem gets too bad then try something like starting a low dose wellbutrin or even better ask your doc for some mirapex or requip. Mirapex is a dopamine agonist and has been shown to help many people with persistant ssri sexual dysfunction. Only low doses are to be used though for mirapex and requip..the lower the dose the better the effect..very strange but true. Fish oils and Ginkgo Biloba both helps increase blood flow and both helped ALOT with libido as well. So try for some mirapex or requip..if not then low dose wellbutrin. And supplement b vitamins, magnesium and Zinc.


I think I will get my test, ummmm tested... Thanks for all the great advice Canadian4Life, I've taking fish oil but will start on zinc and magnesium today. Im happy to tell you that my reduction from 300mg to 150mg have brought back my libido quite a bit; Can't wait to see what happens at 75mg.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I wasn't on specifically effexor, but I did use SSRIs for an extended period; nearly five years. I noticed a decline in my sexual drive and later sensation when I was on medication. Although generally being depressed will decrease sexual functioning as well b/c arousal is centered in the brain. It worried me that my plumbing wasn't functioning, but after discontinuing my meds some eight months later, things gradually went back to their prior state. My mojo came back with a vengeance. 


Yeah, I was really afraid when it happened. I thought damn I was just starting to like "Mr.Jones" (Counting Crows).


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

i agree with dr house, maybe you should get your testosterone levels checked as effexor only lessens the libido temporarily, its not a known long term side effect of the SNRI but it does definitely decrease libido in males for some reason but after a couple of months you should be back to normal again


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> i agree with dr house, maybe you should get your testosterone levels checked as effexor only lessens the libido temporarily, its not a known long term side effect of the SNRI but it does definitely decrease libido in males for some reason but after a couple of months you should be back to normal again


I got blood work done yesterday thanks to your advice (and dr house). thanks guys.


----------



## beachroad (Dec 16, 2010)

When I dissolved the Effexor my sex drive did eventually come back, but it took awhile. Many months. It's a very slow process I think for it to come back, but it does. At least in my case.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

are you still not back to normal?


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

I came off of Celexa and Risperidone and I had very bad weight gain and no libido and suffered from massive sexual dysfunction. I was on them for quite a while, at least for more than 6-8 months, and when I came off them, I lost all the weight I had gained in a few months, and my sex drive went back up a month or so afterwards.

I wouldn't worry about it unless you have sexual dysfuntion issues more than 6 months after you've been off them, but for me it took a good month or so to get it completely out of my system.


----------



## laceyscott577 (May 3, 2013)

*Post-SSRI/SNRI Sexual Dysfunction*

Hey guys,
I agree with Darkrian (sp.? sorry) that you probably should try not to worry about it until you've been off your meds say 6 mos. to a year even, and then decide whether you might be dealing with something permanent. For example, Wellbutrin gave me the shakes (I have symptoms similar to a seizure disorder, e.g., jolting limbs/loss of voluntary control, smelling things distinctly that aren't there, and I have been told by pdocs I might have a seizure disorder, in my opinion I could very well have Simple Partial Seizures, caused by? med(s)), and those shakes still come sometimes but they greatly improved about... one year or more after I went off it. And I wasn't even on it that long. (Weirdly enough, lamotrigine, an anticonvulsant, makes me shaky, but gabapentin gets rid of my shakes entirely.) My point is that something that seems permanent can turn around at almost any point, as far as I know... Also, have you tried Viagra (works for women too, apparently, ladies  ), or is that really simple/naive of me? lol. I am terrified of permanent genital anaesthesia and/or permanent sexual dysfunction from Cipralex. I already lose my sex drive easily, it really waxes and wanes, and I only orgasmed the first few times in my life that I ever had sex. (tmi??) I am just starting Cipralex (escitalopram) for SAD (& Bipolar, 'mostly' II, mostly depressed, in combo with Lamotrigine which may have made me lose my sex drive, but it might just be 'me') and mild depression currently. I have been on Effexor for years, I was amazingly more social and calm in social settings for 9 mos. straight, and then I made a big mistake of going off the med, back on, and so on, until now it does not work for my social anxiety and I feel either depressed or manic on it depending on the dose... I wanted Cymbalta, but dr. said it was expensive and might not be covered by Plan G. Anyone have any advice? He said to talk to a pharmacist. Should I go for the Cymbalta, or no?? Haha :/ I know everyone's different and there's no way of knowing, but I also find that I tend toward the most common anecdotal experience with a given med. Thx for any advice/experience-sharing/help, all


----------



## friendly14 (Apr 18, 2013)

I read of people getting CANCER on HGH. I think it's better to take as few meds as possible. I'm already hating being on Zoloft 50mg for a few days


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

All sexual dysfunction side effects should dissipate once the drug is out of your system. I just came off Effexor (with a slow taper) about 4 weeks ago. Everything should be restored back to normal.

The withdrawal-I have had minimal, if any withdrawal effects. If that's what that was, it was mostly psychiatric (a little depressed) compared to medical or physical. Though I did get face flushing, but I am not sure that had to do with the drug.

Believe me, things can change a whole lot once you stop a SSRI or SNRI.


----------



## beachmick (Feb 12, 2006)

User5 said:


> I apologize for posting so many threads. Now that I'm going off Effexor, I'm worried about post-SSRI/SNRI sexual dysfunction; I'm worried about general anesthesia, which pertains to loss of sensation during sex. If anyone knows how prevalent this, or have any experience with withdrawal, please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Matt


What gave you the impression that it might be permanent ?
Did you hear other people's similar experiences, or is this just based in fear ?


----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was on effexor for about 2 months or so, about 3 years back. 

I managed to get a girl in bed one night after a party. 

Needless to say I threw the rest of the pills away and am never using effexor again.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

User5 said:


> I apologize for posting so many threads. Now that I'm going off Effexor, I'm worried about post-SSRI/SNRI sexual dysfunction; I'm worried about general anesthesia, which pertains to loss of sensation during sex. If anyone knows how prevalent this, or have any experience with withdrawal, please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Matt


It's very rare that permanent sexual side effects occurs after the use of antidepressants such as effexor. It's hard to find statistics on this, but I'd guess that worrying about getting a bird turd in your eye while walking down the street might be as likely to happen as permanent loss of sensation.

I was on effexor for a couple of months at dosages up to 225mg. I managed to quit almost cold turkey without feeling any withdrawal effects at all. But everyone is different and i would recommend the same thing your doctor does; a slow tapering off.


----------



## JSeinfeld (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been on celexa for about 6 months. My sex drive was almost gone. It was impossible to have sex because I wasn't turned on at all, my erections were a joke and I had severe anorgasmia.

Then I stopped taking it and a couple of weeks later I was kinda normal again (wellbutrin helped a little too). But the thing is that when sensations came back I became a little "premature".

So I started taking sometimes half a pill of celexa again to "delay" things a little. But now my libido is a bit decreased again... But its not thaaaat bad.

Also It helps me about my depression and anxiety. But the sexual side effects are a never ending story!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

JSeinfeld said:


> I've been on celexa for about 6 months. My sex drive was almost gone. It was impossible to have sex because I wasn't turned on at all, my erections were a joke and I had severe anorgasmia.
> 
> Then I stopped taking it and a couple of weeks later I was kinda normal again (wellbutrin helped a little too). But the thing is that when sensations came back I became a little "premature".
> 
> ...


la mirtazapina pot ser la teva solució! o si absolutament necessites un isrs, pots augmentar el medicament amb la mirtazapina per ameliorar els efectes secundaris - en el teu cas, els de les disfuncions sexuals - (ignora tot això si ja has experimentat amb la mirtazapina).


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd say Wellbutrin and Vyvanse would be the best throw in some Valium for ****s and jiggles you will be good to go. Also curious about a low dose of zyprexa with that will see.

Tapering off the snri or ssri will speed up recovery time you should see improvement in 6 to 8 months. Get lots of exercises as well.


----------

